# Your Dialect (quiz map)



## Colour Bandit (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...008040088000002008000k020jj1800j0208000j&_r=0

This quiz puts your dialect (the words that you use and how you pronounce it) on a map, showing the three most similar area dialects and the three least similar. Note that it is a map of America, which made this interesting for me as a Brit.

I got:
Most similar- New York, Jersey City and Yonkers.
Least similar- Spokane, Fort Worth, Lubbock.

How about you guys?


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 28, 2013)

Least: Detroit, Toledo, New Orleans
Most: Arlington, Pembroke Pines, Miami


----------



## youri (Dec 28, 2013)

Most similar- Grand Rapids, Detroit, Buffalo
Least similar- New Orleans, Louisville, Baton Rouge


----------



## Beary (Dec 28, 2013)

It thinks I am from Michagan??


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 28, 2013)

Most: Boston, Worcester, Providence
Least: Houston, Detroit, Jackson

All my Most places are in the same state. Too bad I live in the state right below that state.


----------



## effluo (Dec 28, 2013)

Most similar: New York, Jersey City, Newark/Paterson
Least similar: Spokane, Milwaukee, Minneapolis 

Which is pretty accurate ^^


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

I am a swede.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Most similar: Lincoln, Santa Ana/Irvine and Oceanside.

Least similar: Worcester, Providence and New Orleans.


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 28, 2013)

Most similar: Rochester, Aurora, Milwaukee
Least similar: Lexington, Lubbock, Jackson

I guess that's pretty accurate considering I grew up in Rochester


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine knew I was from Florida..creepy.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine said I was most like southern California, and least like Louisiana. Not too far...only a couple thousand miles off..


----------



## Mino (Dec 28, 2013)

I took this a while ago. Appropriately, my most similar was Minneapolis. Least similar was N'orleans I believe.


----------



## beffa (Dec 28, 2013)

Incredibly far off.

Most: Jersey City, Baltimore and Washington DC
Least: Salt Lake City, Milawaukee and Worcester

Worcester is closest because it's actually in the country…


----------



## Mino (Dec 28, 2013)

beffa said:


> Incredibly far off.
> 
> Most: Jersey City, Baltimore and Washington DC
> Least: Salt Lake City, Milawaukee and Worcester
> ...



Are you not from America? It's talking about Worcester, Massachusetts.


----------



## Frozen (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm from England

Most Similar: Santa Clarita, Santa Ana/Irvine, Oceanside
Least Similar: Little Rock, Shreveport, New Orleans

So I'm most similar to California and least similar to the South.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm from the UK :') but ill do this anyway
Most Similar: New york, Yonkers, Jersey City
Least Similar: Detroit, Pittsburgh, Dayton


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 28, 2013)

Took this even though I'm from Malaysia because I'm that curious, and I got Detroit and NY as most similar.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 28, 2013)

Most similar: San Jose, Las Vegas, Oceanside
Least similar: Houston, Jackson, New Orleans

I'm from Connecticut which I'm similar to as well


----------



## Stacie (Dec 28, 2013)

Most: Fremont, Santa-Ana, and Aurora
Least: Worcester, Springfield and Providence

I'm on the western coast Canada.  I've had a lot of Americans tell me I have a "Canadian accent" but we're pretty varied across the board too...


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 28, 2013)

Most like:  DC, Rochester, Akron (where I'm originally from, live in Fla now)

Least Like:  New Orleans, Jackson, Detroit


----------



## oath2order (Dec 29, 2013)

Most like: Raleigh, Washington D.C. and Richmond. Considering how I'm in Maryland, appropriate.

Least like: Pittsburgh, Minneapolis, Des Moines


----------



## DryLok (Dec 29, 2013)

Most: Fresno, Montgomery, and Charlotte (California, Alabama, and North Carolina respectively)
Least: Worcester, Providence, Springfield (All New York oddly enough...)

I Suppose it's accurate enough. My Mother is from North Carolina and my Dad from California...


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Dec 29, 2013)

Most similar: Miami/Hialeah, Pembroke Pines and Honolulu

Least similar: Pittsburgh, Detroit and Akron


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 29, 2013)

Most Similar: Santa Rosa, Sacramento, and Reno
Least Similar: Newark/Paterson, Philadelphia, and New Orleans


----------



## Hey Jude (Dec 30, 2013)

Most Similar: New York, Fort Lauderdale, Pembroke Pines (Both are in Florida, which doesn't make much sense, seeing how New York was spot on; I'm from NYC :>)
Least Similar: Grand Rapids, Jackson, Toledo (In Michigan, Mississippi, and Ohio state respectively)


----------



## AnimeK (Dec 30, 2013)

Most similar: Detroit, Grand Rapids, and Toledo.
Extremely accurate! I live in Michigan.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 30, 2013)

This was fun.
Most was new orelands, Los Angeles and Glendale. 
Least was Saint Paul, Des Moines and Detroit.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 30, 2013)

I got California, Texas, and Alaska. I guess I'm alright with that... I guess...


----------



## Lauren (Dec 30, 2013)

http://nyti.ms/1kV4bYd

Well it didn't know where I'm from heh, obviously not as it's an American quiz


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Dec 30, 2013)

Most:Arlington,Baltimore,Washington DC
Least: St. Paul,Milwaukee,Detroit

I've never even been to any of those places... Not even sure about how I answered the questions...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm similar to the east and west coasts. Not so much the midwest, however.


----------



## chocobeann (Dec 31, 2013)

Most similar: Phoenix, Chandler/Gilbert, Mesa/Tempe
Least similar: Jackson, New Orleans, Baton Rouge

I actually live in the Pacific North West. ^^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 31, 2013)

Also from the UK, I got;
Most Similar: New york, Yonkers, Jersey City
Least Similar: Des Moiines, Akron, Dayton 

Which I find funny since while I was in NY/NJ no one knew what I was saying, ever.


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Most Like: Aurora, Milwuakee, and Rochester. All northeast and the rest of my family and I live in either California or Oregon. :l
Least Like: Shreveport, Jackson, New Orleans. All southeast. I could see that.


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

Most similar: Las Vegas/ North Las Vegas, Sunrise Manor, Paradise/Spring Valley
Least similar: New Orleans, Baton Rogue, Pittsburgh

I live in Washington state but was born in Cali.


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 3, 2014)

most similar: San Jose, Honolulu, Miami
least similar: Milwaukee, Toledo, Detroit

i live in canada so idk


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow this is so cool! I was most like Rockford, Aurora, and Fort Wayne. For the least, I was Boston, Worcester, and Providence. I was definitely highlighted red in Western PA. Which is where I grew up. Now I don't prefer to say yinz, n'at, wush/warsh (wash) etc. But I can understand all of it. I live in California now and most people don't know words I have a habit of saying such as: hoagie(sandwich sub), buggy (Shopping cart), gum band (rubber band), slippy (slippery), highway vs freeway, pop (soda), What're (what are), creek (river), spicket(water tap spigot), sweeper (vaccum cleaner), and many more! Needless to say, its a part of me I'm proud of


----------



## BlueySky98 (Jan 6, 2014)

Most - Tulsa, Oklahoma City and Brownsville
Least - Minneapolis, Milwaukee and Grand Rapids

I live in New Jersey. Most of the way I talk is influenced by the people I talk to online all around the world and it's quite mixed. No I don't say New Juhzee, I say it out as it sounds prancing each syllable. Another thing is, when people talk to me and they have a different accent I don't notice it. The only accents that really stand out to me is anyone in the UK (but this is also because I really love british culture). So, I dunno. I don't think it's that accurate considering I've never been to the south, or mid-north.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 7, 2014)

Most: Boston, Worcester, Providence
Least: Detroit, New Orleans, Akron

Weird, while it's true that I grew up in Boston, I dont think I have the same dialect as the people around me? The only reason why it chose those three for Most was because of my answer "rotary."


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 7, 2014)

Least: Grand Rapids, Rochester, and Fort Wayne.
Most: Irving, San Antonio, and Houston.

All of the most ones are in Texas and I live in Texas.


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow, It knew the exact area I live in.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 10, 2017)

What's the record for longest thread inactivity before a bump on this site? This thread somehow got defrosted after 3 years of being dead...


----------



## Tessie (Feb 10, 2017)

Most similar: Philadelphia, Newark/Paterson, Yonkers
Least similar: Detroit, Arkon, Des Moines

Funny, I'm from Philadelphia, so it knew 
But we have very specific dialects, like a long roll with lettuce/tomato/meat is a hoagie over here, day before halloween is known as Mischief night, and we address multiple people as "Yous"


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 10, 2017)

I got Portland / Vancouver, Seattle, and Reno as the most similar, which is weird because I live near Minneapolis, although there is a dark spot on the map around Minneapolis. I guess the city is kind of West Coast culturally even if it's not West Coast weather-wise. But it gets Midwestern pretty quickly outside the cities. The least similar are Jackson, MS, New Orleans, and Philly. Which makes sense because I speak nothing like a southerner, but I think Boston has a stranger accent than Philly.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 10, 2017)

Most similar: Yonkers, Newark/Paterson, New York
Least similar: Spokane, Salt Lake City, Boise

I'm non-American so I don't know what I was expecting haha. Most of my answers were "least similar" to the whole of America. Especially the pronunciation questions, probably because I was hearing it in a thick New Zealander accent lol. You guys seem to have really specific names for some things, like the whole kitty-walk question. I have never heard that in my entire life xD It's interesting to see the difference in terms, even though we all speak English xD


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 10, 2017)

most: lincoln, santa ana/irvine, oceanside (idk where these places are besides the 2 in cali lol)
least: houston, baton rouge, new orleans


----------



## tae (Feb 10, 2017)

most: oceanside, santa rosa, reno. 
least: philadelphia, new orleans, jackson. 

i grew up in colorado. idunno.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 10, 2017)

my most similar were 3 Florida cities; i notice the similar coloration also ran through parts of arizona, new mexico, colorado, maryland, and upstate new york (the latter makes the least sense to me of these).

my 3 least similar were cities in texas, oklahoma, and minnesota.

i figured it would guess florida, as the question about big cats had panther as an answer; we have panthers in Florida of course but i dont think theyre called that anywhere else in the country.

did it occur to anyone that the quiz site may simply assign your most similar in part based on where your internet connection to the site is coming from??


----------



## Aniko (Feb 10, 2017)

New York, Yonkers, Jersey city but most of the time I wasn't close to any places. (Probably because I'm not America and English is not my native language)

Least similar: Detroit, New Orleans, Pittsburgh.


----------



## wassop (Feb 10, 2017)

it got the city i live in LOL 
south texas but also honolulu who knew


----------



## vel (Feb 10, 2017)

lol apparently i speak more like i live in the east than west. i live in california


----------



## Soraru (Feb 10, 2017)

Most: Los Angeles, Glendale, San Jose
Least: New Orleans, Detroit, Toldeo
Hmm. Interesting


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 10, 2017)

I talk like I live in North Carolina, which is funny because I live in South Carolina.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2017)

Pretty accurate.
It said: Santa Rosa, Reno, Sacramento

California born and raised.


----------



## lolyaylol (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I'm british, so I had no idea what I was expecting.
Most: Jersey city, Philadelphia  and Yonkers.
Least: Tulsa, Shreveport and Armarillo.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm not even a native English speaker but was curious!
Most similar - Jersey City, Providence, Newark/Paterson
Least similar - Louisville, Little Rock, Pittsburgh

Eee...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2017)

apparently I'm from California

Fresno, Bakersfield, and Corona

and not from Minnesota or Louisiana

Minneapolis/Saint Paul, Baton Rouge, and


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 10, 2017)

i'm australian and i am most like providence, new york and yonkers (which i have never even heard of)
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...9108008040088000002008000k020jj1800j0208000j&

this was really interesting, i have never heard a lot of the terms that were in this quiz!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

Most Similar: New York, Jersey City and Yonkers.
Least Similar: Detroit, Toledo and Akron.
The rest are blue lmao. (Fellow Brit here.)


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2017)

Most:
San Jose 
Long Beach
Honolulu


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 10, 2017)

Even thought I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago my results were south east/Florida. I think the result was because I chose ya'll (even though I interchange ya'll and you guys) for the first question, and my other answers were a bit scattered or I didn't have a word for some things.

*as I test I chose "you guys" and this time around I got Aurora IL and Michigan. I guess I'm a little surprised that one phrase on this quiz can change the region so drastically. Whelp, that was fun anyway.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeez, i always knew it didn't sound like I'm from New England but damn lol



Spoiler: My Map


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 10, 2017)

Apparently I'm closest to the dialect they use in... Honolulu? As a Scotsman, what?

Also San Jose and Fremont as secondary choices


----------



## f11 (Feb 10, 2017)

It got me exactly with San Jose lol...


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 10, 2017)

Seattle, Spokane, and Honolulu. 
Makes sense, since seattle's right there and all


----------



## piichinu (Feb 10, 2017)

honolulu and Kansas City
imI from ohio

- - - Post Merge - - -

For the road parallel to the highway we call it the shoulder ??


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 10, 2017)

Apparently my three most similar ones are Newark/Paterson, Baltimore, and Boston. I grew up in New England, so this isn't too far off, but I'm not sure where Baltimore came from. Bonus: Least similar are Amarillo, Tulsa, and Lubbock.


----------



## ams (Feb 10, 2017)

Mine were all in Washington state. Makes sense, I guess that's pretty close to Canada.


----------



## Locket (Feb 10, 2017)

Most: Salt Lake City, Modesto, and Fresno.

I live in Utah, and I've never heard of Modesto or Fresno.

Least: Baton Rouge, Jackson, and New Orleans.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2017)

Most Similiar- Pheonix, Tuscon, and Boise
Least Similar- Houston, Jackson, Birminghan

O hey
I live in Arizona. Nifty.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Feb 10, 2017)

Most: Grand Rapids, Detroit, and Toledo.
Least: Worcester, Boston, and New York


----------



## Soigne (Feb 10, 2017)

Most similar: San Jose, Glendale, Long Beach.

I grew up on the east coast.

Least similar: Detroit, Toledo, Grand Rapids.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 10, 2017)

Most: Baltimore, Washington DC & Richmond
Least: Detroit, Lubbock, Grand Rapids


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 10, 2017)

Most similar: Oceanside, Corona, and Santa Ana/Irvine. All really close to each other in southern California, which is interesting since I live on the other side of the country and have never been anywhere near the west.

Least similar: New Orleans, Pittsburgh, and Worcester.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 10, 2017)

Most: Las Vegas, Paradise, and Henderson, all are in southern Nevada.
Least: (Jackson, Mississippi), (New Orleans, Louisiana) and (Cleveland, Ohio)
This is interesting because I'm from South East Canada super close to New England none of my most common places were in New England, however the map did look very red around New England. I'm not really surprised with the areas that were darkest for me (California area, Arizona, Colorado, New England states, Florida) Because I think of all the American states that people from where I live are from, those would be the most common. This is really cool!


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm Australian, but...

Most similar: Madison, Pembroke Pines, Honolulu
Least similar: Pittsburgh, Little Rock, Tulsa


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm from central Ontario, Canada (like, different enough from an American accent that we say "about" like "a-boat" and "sorry" as "soar-ree")  and it had no idea what to make of me. By the end it put me most similar with mostly the west coast of the US which is interesting. I would have thought it would have identified Maine in particular or something.

some of my answers where it was just like "who are you":


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 11, 2017)

Most: Saint Louis, Fresno and Bakersfield. (I'm actually from Cali so that's pretty accurate.)
Least: Pittsburgh, New Orleans and Houston.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not American but I got New York / Yonkers / Providence.. I guess I lived in New York for a few years so idk? I had to click "I have no term for this" for a lot of them though lol.


----------



## Elov (Feb 13, 2017)

Most Similar: Fremont, San Jose, Corona
Least Similar: Newark/Paterson, Philadelphia, New Orleans


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Least similar: Pittsburgh, Little Rock, Shreveport.
Most similar: Miami, Pembroke Pines, Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## okaimii (Feb 13, 2017)

Most similar: Rockford, Aurora, Chicago
Least similar: New Orleans, Jersey City, Newark/Paterson

It was pretty accurate! I live near those areas in Illinois.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 13, 2017)

Most similar: Detroit, Albuquerque, Providence
Least similar: Appalachia, the Pacific Northwest

I grew up in Detroit so it did a good job. Dead giveaway is how we use the term Devil's Night to refer to the day before Halloween, not sure if it's used outside of Michigan.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 13, 2017)

Most similar were Seattle Honolulu, and Portland/Vancouver. Not surprised about Seattle and Portland/Vancouver, as I live in Canada and those are pretty close (Vancouver is even IN Canada so lol)

Least similar were Philadelphia, Milwaukee, and Detroit.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 13, 2017)

Buttonsy said:


> Not surprised about Seattle and Portland/Vancouver, as I live in Canada and those are pretty close (Vancouver is even IN Canada so lol



It's referring to Vancouver, Washington; it's right across from Portland.


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2017)

most similar: los angeles, glendale, long beach

least similar: minneapolis/st paul, buffalo, springfield

ig. i kind of grew up in california, so it could be accurate 

i've spent most of my life in texas and still live in Texas so you'd think I'd pick up their dialect lol


----------



## Envy (Feb 13, 2017)

A lot of those terms in reference to driving I had no clue. I have no word for a lot of those. Funny how it is red over where I live, but that's at the very edge of where it is red. Maybe I wouldn't be so far off moving to much further to the Northeast?


----------



## Mintie (Feb 13, 2017)

most similar: santa rosa, albuquerque, aurora
least similar: providence, worcester, springfield

wow, i actually live in one of the cities that it said was most similar
cool


----------



## Tobia (Feb 14, 2017)

Most: Seattle, Tacoma, Spokane
Least: Philadelphia, Worcester, Providence
I'm a Canadian who lives in Texas


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 14, 2017)

Most: San Jose, Fremont, Corona
Least: Jackson, Montgomery, New Orleans

I live in Arizona, which is pretty close to California, so that seems legit.

I was really careful when I was younger to cultivate a newscaster dialect since my grandma had a (relatively) thick Japanese accent that always gave her trouble. She considered people who spoke in anything other than newscaster to be stupid, and there was no way she was ever going to let me seem stupid...

Oddly enough, I'll slip into a weirdly southernish accent when I'm drunk/tired/laughing hard. Which is weird since I've never been to the south...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 14, 2017)

Most similar: Aurora, Milwaukee, Rochester
Least similar: Louisville, Little Rock, Chattanooga


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 14, 2017)

Most: Fremont, San Jose, Long Beach
Least: Minneapolis/Saint Paul, Milwaukee, Buffalo


----------

